# International terrastar



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Just wondering what you guys think of the new INTERNATIONAL TERRASTAR?
Not intrested in the fords or dodges. Im looking to replace my 3500 D-Max
with a class 4 truck. I really loike the look and the low profiele.
But I really need a truck that can handle 4-5 yards of topsoil and haul my little track loader around.
Thanks


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't seen many out on the road yet, but the one I saw at the dealer impressed me. The cab is BIG as its from the larger trucks. The Maxxforce 7 engine it uses is the 6.4 Powerstroke from '08-'10 with one less turbo and a lower power rating for fuel economy and longevity. The tilt hood is also nice, makes it so much easier to work on.


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Bigfoot. Yea thats what drew me to this model. The fords and dodges are both nice, however I need a roomeir cab and like the fact that its cluster gauge are very detailed.
As far as chevy/gmc class 4 and 5, they dont make any longer. And I want to be able to have a waarenty.
Since I am a owner operatior with a part time helper,I want to be able to have enough truck for my needs.
My cuurent D-Max has servered me well, with only 45000 miles (2006) with every option except leather, I just need to get something a little bigger. I halready have a buyer for my current truck, close to $28000. So thats going to put a dent into my new truck.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the terrastar looks like a great truck and is soo much better built and easier to maintain then a 550 of other brands... I'd love to buy one, but I'd talk to the owner of the dealership cause I'd imagine they want a few of these trucks out rolling around and say hay, will you guys still honour warranty with a DPF delete kit and get it in writting... Cause the 6.4's in a f350 get pathetic milage, and I know its not the exact same engine, but its close enough... that's the only thing that scares me about that truck... You might go broke just driving it LOL


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Triple L;1286763 said:


> I think the terrastar looks like a great truck and is soo much better built and easier to maintain then a 550 of other brands... I'd love to buy one, but I'd talk to the owner of the dealership cause I'd imagine they want a few of these trucks out rolling around and say hay, will you guys still honour warranty with a DPF delete kit and get it in writting... Cause the 6.4's in a f350 get pathetic milage, and I know its not the exact same engine, but its close enough... that's the only thing that scares me about that truck... You might go broke just driving it LOL


that is the same thing i was thinking was the engine in it has that same 6.4 but with less ford crap on it but what are the number for guys running them in the internationals?

terra star also should have the 4wd version out now or be able to order. not to many pics on them i did happen to just see one with a box going the oposite direction of the highway. only 1 so far that i have seen on the road.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont know anthing about class 4 IHs. 

But if they make their class 4 trucks anything like their class 8 truck then it will be a damn good truck.


----------

